# Fun post process/manipulation ideas?



## Machupicchu (Jul 6, 2010)

I need to practice my photoshop/painter/illustrator

Lets brainstorm some ideas





Sigma 28-80 Macro 5.6
80mm 640@f/11


----------



## Machupicchu (Jul 7, 2010)

Nothing?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 7, 2010)

Change the yellow to something else...?  Make it blue...?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 7, 2010)

Change your permission to edit your photo and I'll show something


----------



## er111a (Jul 8, 2010)

give me permission and I will show you something


----------



## Machupicchu (Jul 8, 2010)

i was kinda thinkin for my own practice but ill gladly take any ideas. 

Basically challenge me with something

Ill switch my permission anyway tho


----------



## Machupicchu (Jul 8, 2010)

easy:er:

Cmon gimme a hard one, im a graphic arts student


----------



## Machupicchu (Jul 8, 2010)

easy:er:




Cmon gimme a hard one, im a graphic arts student


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 8, 2010)

Fat Gecko


----------



## Peano (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Machupicchu (Jul 12, 2010)

haha i like the bird. 

Its a leopard canary


----------

